# Do you need a Tuning Adapter?



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Do you still have to use a tuning adapter with the Premiere?? That would be a *big one* in the plus column...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you needed one before, you still need one for the Premiere. The TP unfortunately doesn't change anything on this front.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If you needed one before, you still need one for the Premiere. The TP unfortunately doesn't change anything on this front.


Thanks!


----------



## Sandbomb (Mar 17, 2010)

OK maybe this is a stupid question, but what exactly is a tuning adapter? Does that refer to some mechanism that lets the TiVo box communicate with the cable box?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Sandbomb said:


> OK maybe this is a stupid question, but what exactly is a tuning adapter? Does that refer to some mechanism that lets the TiVo box communicate with the cable box?


In order to overcome bandwidth limitations, some cable providers use a technology called switched digital video (SDV). Basically, it's a form of video-on-demand where a particular channel is only sent to a subscriber when they request it. This is not a problem when you are dealing with the cable company's equipment, but the TiVo is only a one-way device and has no way to directly request the channel. Consequently, a device called a tuning adapter is necessary as a go-between. The TA is provided by the cable company and hooks up to the TiVo via the USB port.

Here is some more information on the subject:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/133


----------



## Sandbomb (Mar 17, 2010)

Helpful info. Thanks


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Sandbomb said:


> Helpful info. Thanks


You should also note that a tuning adapter (TA) doesn't effect the TiVo functionality in any way. It's just a 2-way modem that the TiVo will use to request the channel you've chosen. Once the TA is connected and configured, it just sits in the background while you use your TiVo normally.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> Once the TA is connected and configured, it just sits in the background while you use your TiVo normally.


In theory.


----------



## Craigyg69 (Dec 26, 2001)

So why can't the tuning adapter also be used for OnDemand?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Craigyg69 said:


> So why can't the tuning adapter also be used for OnDemand?


It can be, but you need front-end software to support the functionality. Maybe one day, TiVo will provide an update that includes VoD functionaity, but remember, that software would be useless for people who currently DON'T need a TA!

If SDV spreads to the majority of cable TV providers, the chance of TiVo embracing VoD will increase. I don't have any facts or figures but I suspect that at the moment, SDV is a distinct minority amongst the providers.


----------



## D_vadout (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm parting ways with Time Warner Cable due to price increases which means I'm having to give up their equipment such as cable cards & tuning adapters.

I was given a Cisco STA1520 adapter for my Tivo and I liked it. Since I have to give up cable TV and haven't turned my Tivo on since I removed everything what kind of tuning adapter could I use besides the STA1520? I was given a Cisco DTA170HD adapter but never used that. Would that work?

I don't know how I'm going to get use to not having cable TV. The only time I ever lived w/o it was back in the mid 80's to 1994.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

D_vadout said:


> I'm parting ways with Time Warner Cable due to price increases which means I'm having to give up their equipment such as cable cards & tuning adapters.
> 
> I was given a Cisco STA1520 adapter for my Tivo and I liked it. Since I have to give up cable TV and haven't turned my Tivo on since I removed everything what kind of tuning adapter could I use besides the STA1520? I was given a Cisco DTA170HD adapter but never used that. Would that work?
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get use to not having cable TV. The only time I ever lived w/o it was back in the mid 80's to 1994.


Not sure what you are talking about here. If you no longer have cable, you have no use or need for a tuning adapter. Are you going to use your Premiere for OTA? You don't need a tuning adapter for that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

D_vadout said:


> I'm parting ways with Time Warner Cable due to price increases which means I'm having to give up their equipment such as cable cards & tuning adapters.
> 
> I was given a Cisco STA1520 adapter for my Tivo and I liked it. Since I have to give up cable TV and haven't turned my Tivo on since I removed everything what kind of tuning adapter could I use besides the STA1520? I was given a Cisco DTA170HD adapter but never used that. Would that work?
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get use to not having cable TV. The only time I ever lived w/o it was back in the mid 80's to 1994.


If you're giving up cable, why do you need a tuning adapter?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

D_vadout said:


> I'm parting ways with Time Warner Cable due to price increases which means I'm having to give up their equipment such as cable cards & tuning adapters.
> 
> I was given a Cisco STA1520 adapter for my Tivo and I liked it. Since I have to give up cable TV and haven't turned my Tivo on since I removed everything what kind of tuning adapter could I use besides the STA1520? I was given a Cisco DTA170HD adapter but never used that. Would that work?
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get use to not having cable TV. The only time I ever lived w/o it was back in the mid 80's to 1994.


You don't use (or need) a tuning adapter for television received over the air through an antenna. And I believe that fios tv also works without a tuning adapter (although you will still need the cablecard). Dish or Directv do not work with your TiVo with or without a tuning adapter.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

D_vadout said:


> I'm parting ways with Time Warner Cable due to price increases which means I'm having to give up their equipment such as cable cards & tuning adapters.
> 
> I was given a Cisco STA1520 adapter for my Tivo and I liked it. Since I have to give up cable TV and haven't turned my Tivo on since I removed everything what kind of tuning adapter could I use besides the STA1520? I was given a Cisco DTA170HD adapter but never used that. Would that work?
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get use to not having cable TV. The only time I ever lived w/o it was back in the mid 80's to 1994.


So are you going to hook up an antenna to the TiVo and just get Over The Air TV?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

D_vadout said:


> I'm parting ways with Time Warner Cable due to price increases which means I'm having to give up their equipment such as cable cards & tuning adapters.
> 
> I was given a Cisco STA1520 adapter for my Tivo and I liked it. Since I have to give up cable TV and haven't turned my Tivo on since I removed everything what kind of tuning adapter could I use besides the STA1520? I was given a Cisco DTA170HD adapter but never used that. Would that work?
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get use to not having cable TV. The only time I ever lived w/o it was back in the mid 80's to 1994.


The DTA170HD is a stripped down cable box a DTA (digital transport adapter) not a TA (tuning adapter)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dolfer said:


> Do you still have to use a tuning adapter with the Premiere?? That would be a *big one* in the plus column...


what Tivo did you have before? All Tivo's that need a cable card need the SDV adapter unless your area is not using SDV.


----------

